
In historic shift, The Salt Lake Tribune gets IRS approval to become a nonprofit - beauzero
https://www.sltrib.com/news/2019/11/04/historic-shift-salt-lake/
======
chrispeel
Wonderful news! For an article and radio show about the change, see [1]. One
important purpose for the Tribune is as voice for the non-Mormon (or
progressive Mormon) community in Utah; I'm glad they are able to stay alive.

I wonder if this change will allow the Tribune to more easily accept articles
written for free by people in the community. Or otherwise accept work for
free.

[1] [https://radiowest.kuer.org/post/salt-lake-tribunes-
nonprofit...](https://radiowest.kuer.org/post/salt-lake-tribunes-nonprofit-
future)

------
paulddraper
While certainly a shift for the Salt Lake Tribune itself, it's certainly not
the first non-profit news orgs, right?

NPR has been non-profit since forever.

